# Christmas



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Hey everybody it's that time of the year again! I have been making scarves out of fun yarns, so far. What is everyone else making this year?


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bluberry Syrup, Sweet Breads, Dog Treats.
Food is my thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know if sewing dresses qualify as crafts, but I'm sewing dresses for the granddaughters for Christmas.

I haven't done clothing constructions in years. These may be the last dresses for a long time. I'm a quilt lady now.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am making homemade bar soap (so far lavender, and lemon poppy seed), lip balm, and lotion bars. These will be my handout for the Christmas season this year.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

Socks, slippers, wool pixie hoods, knit ornaments, apple butter, candied nuts, homemade marshmallows and hot cocoa mix, chalkboard clips, frosted votives with LED candles, simmering spices, herbal rice heat packs, soaps (2 kinds, peppermint stripe and pine tar), peppermint lotion, bottle apron dishcloth, a fleece capelet, leather lacing cards, knit doll and mouse, tin can stilts.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My sis gave me some xmas material so I made towels w/a strip of xmas material on them. Going to do soup in a jar (5 diff kinds of beans layered) and honey.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Wow, everyone is so busy! Everything sounds wonderful!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

For the holiday suddenly I am scrambling since we have 3 kids now, possibly a 4th... So that means they will need gifts. I'm making blankets for two of them, not sure yet for the other two who already have those types of blankets. The older girl I'm making up a Eco friendly scrapbooking kit, with all kinds of crafty goodies for her as she is an artsy crafty type kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

JamieCatheryn said:


> Socks, slippers, wool pixie hoods, knit ornaments, apple butter, candied nuts, homemade marshmallows and hot cocoa mix, chalkboard clips, frosted votives with LED candles, simmering spices, herbal rice heat packs, soaps (2 kinds, peppermint stripe and pine tar), peppermint lotion, bottle apron dishcloth, a fleece capelet, leather lacing cards, knit doll and mouse, tin can stilts.


Jamie would you be willing to share your directions for making the pine tar soap.thanks


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm doing my vegan version of the soap this time since I haven't got tallow right now.
26 oz olive oil
8oz coconut oil
6oz pine tar (veterinary for hooves is ok)
14oz water (I'd discount this to 10 for quicker hardening usually but not with pine tar)
4.9 oz lye
All get weighed on a scale for accuracy

Set the can of pine tar in very hot water to soften it up.
Measure and slowly melt the olive and coconut oils together on the stove in a stockpot, add the pine tar to the oils. Remove from heat once it's all incorporated.

Measure the water in a big pitcher just for soapmaking, set it in an icewater bath in the sink. Get ready to work with lye: rubber gloves, open window, safety glasses are recommended too. Pets and kids out of the way. Weigh out the lye then stir into the water (in gloves, and don't breathe over it).

Get your molds ready while you wait at least 15 minutes for the lye and oils to cool to about 115-110F. I line wooden molds with a plastic garbage bag I cut up. Gloves back on. Pour Lye/water into the oils and stick blend until thickened like pudding. Pine tar soaps trace fast, but the olive and water delays it. Pour into molds and set out of the way overnight. Unmold and cut in the morning.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

thanks jamie


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

This year, money is very tight for my whole family, so it's really our first year doing DIY gifts. Crazy, but true.
I'm looking at making 3 types of sugar scrubs for pretty much each young female, a skirt for my cousin, a necklace and infused vodka for my sister, a homemade snow globe and peanut brittle for my Dad, assorted "old fashioned" food items for my grandparents, and caramels for my aunt...There's still people I have no idea what to gift. It will come in time, I suppose.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

JamieCatheryn said:


> I'm doing my vegan version of the soap this time since I haven't got tallow right now.
> 26 oz olive oil
> 8oz coconut oil
> 6oz pine tar (veterinary for hooves is ok)
> ...



What is pine tar soap used for?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

homemaid said:


> What is pine tar soap used for?


Cleanses pretty well and it's a folk remedy for all kinds of skin irritations and itches.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm also making syrup, coupled with a jar of dry ingredients for oatmeal pancakes. We are normally purchasers of small gifts, but this year is so tight that even a few bucks a head is too much for our wallets to bear.

All in all, I'm pretty excited for people to receive these delicious gifts.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm trying lip gloss and lotions, and my grandson wants to make some for his mom, too. And I purchased folding knife kits for him to make for his father and step-father. I did this with my son back when he was 10 for his father and grampa, so it's deja vu all over again. I'm making shirts for my son, who can't buy them long enough (he's 6'7") and am desperately looking for more ideas!
Kit


----------



## appleannie (Sep 1, 2009)

Our family draws names every year for Christmas and some of the family members make their gifts, I always feel these are more meaningful. Here are some pictures of some of the ones I have gotten. I hope the pictures post, tried yesterday but didn't show up, well here it goes.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Those gifts are lovely!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I am pinning like crazy.....................LOL
http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------

